# Skull Island Skiffs 16 Review?



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I bought one about two months ago and have enjoyed every second of it. I bought mine used, so i have no input on the company, but the fit in finish is second to none. The boat is awesome for what it is... A 16' skiff with a 60" beam. The skiff floats as skinny as you'd like, it is great to pole, but is weight sensitive due to the width and weight.

The sharp bow entry handles chop nicely and i am still amazed how dry of a ride it has been for a 16' skiff. Mine has a 25HP 2 smoke Yamaha on the back, and while i'd like to have a 30, i cruise with a load around 25-27. There is a ton of dry storage on this skiff too with the front hatch and the huge rear hatch.

If you have any specific questions, please feel free to shoot me a PM. I have nothing but good things to say about the boat so far, it has surpassed my expectations.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

tuckerbocala said:


> I bought one about two months ago and have enjoyed every second of it. I bought mine used, so i have no input on the company, but the fit in finish is second to none. The boat is awesome for what it is... A 16' skiff with a 60" beam. The skiff floats as skinny as you'd like, it is great to pole, but is weight sensitive due to the width and weight.
> 
> The sharp bow entry handles chop nicely and i am still amazed how dry of a ride it has been for a 16' skiff. Mine has a 25HP 2 smoke Yamaha on the back, and while i'd like to have a 30, i cruise with a load around 25-27. There is a ton of dry storage on this skiff too with the front hatch and the huge rear hatch.
> 
> If you have any specific questions, please feel free to shoot me a PM. I have nothing but good things to say about the boat so far, it has surpassed my expectations.


How quiet is it when poling? The chine up front makes me think it would be kinda loud.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

If you haven't made a decision yet, you owe it to yourself to water test a Cayo 173 skiff too. I really haven't seen a Skull Island in person, so I can't compare the two. I have a feeling you'll get more bang for the buck with the Cayo though without sacrificing quality.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

DangerD said:


> If you haven't made a decision yet, you owe it to yourself to water test a Cayo 173 skiff too. I really haven't seen a Skull Island in person, so I can't compare the two. I have a feeling you'll get more bang for the buck with the Cayo though without sacrificing quality.


What is the bare hull price on the Cayo?


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

RunningOnEmpty said:


> What is the bare hull price on the Cayo?


Starting at $8,800 - according to their Microskiff post here: http://www.microskiff.com/threads/cayo-boatworks-cayo-173.2128/#post-16472

I just put a deposit on one.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Fished off one (a member's boat who has since sold it). Very nice, fit and finish was great. A little small with the center console...I'd have to do a tiller if it were mine. Seemed quiet enough and not too tippy up front.


----------

